# Could IUI be for me? Advice please : )



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I will try and be quick. I had my son after IVF, as I was diagnosed with unexplained infertility after 4 years TTC.  We were told by the fertility clinic that my DH sperm seemed a bit slow. We were shocked, as a sperm test a year previously had showed all OK.  

During the IVF process we were told by the clinic that after washing DH sperm it was good, so they think that the fluid that carries the sperm is thick and was slowing them down.  Once put in a pot with my 9 eggs, 8 fertilised.

Basically I am now thinking that perhaps IUI could work for us, because the sperm is washed out before being used? and I am ovulating every month to.

What do you ladies think?

Stacey
x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Stacey,
Before we started this round of IUI our clinic did a trial prep for IUI on dh's sample to check that it was ok for IUI. Basically, they prepared it as they would for IUI to check that it was ok once washed, so maybe worth trying that. 

Also, even if you are ovulating, they would probably want you to have an HSG or laparoscopy before IUI, I had to have one before starting again, even though I have a ds by IUI, as things can change over time, but if all is well, then hopefully IUI could be good for you!

Wishing you lots of luck.

Kx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

Thanks for getting back to me, I just feel that we have nothing to lose by trying IUI, as £700 is a lot cheaper then £5000!  We have a holiday in May, so will look into a local clinic when we get back.

Good luck with your next attempt.

x


----------

